# iPhone.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Chaps,

Its time, am bored of my current phone, and want to go for an iPhone.

I'm currently on 3, and i'm perfectly happy with them, and don't want to move to another network, so need it to be unlocked. Its also reasonably essential that I can get onto the internet anywhere, how good is the coverage for the 'Internet Anywhere' that Apple claim, obviously with it not yet having 3g.

So, any do's/don'ts? Tips? Recommended ways to get an Unlocked iPhone as cheap as possible?

Thanks in advance.

Gaz


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Its time, am bored of my current phone, and want to go for an iPhone.
> 
> ...


Theres a massive thread running about it just now in this section already.:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Gaz, even unlocked it won't work on 3 due to them using a USIM and not standard sim card.

Any other network is fine.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Bum, ah well, not to much trouble to move to another network.

There are quite a few on ebay, buy it now unlocked etc for a reasonable price. Is it worth it?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

not really when you can get a brand new one for £169 and unlock it yourself in 5 mins!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

£169? Is that on Contract?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

nope, you buy the phone fron o2/carphone warehouse, the contract is activated when you plug into Itunes, but if you unlokc the phone before you plug into itunes it fools itunes to think there is already a contract on the phone and you use your own sim. Have a look at the other thread called Iphone slashed, loads of info on there


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gargh. Its so confusing, so many different options.

I just want the iPhone, on PAYG, without lots of extra charges for emails, internet etc. *searches internet frantically, again*.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Its time, am bored of my current phone, and want to go for an iPhone.
> 
> I'm currently on 3, and i'm perfectly happy with them, and don't want to move to another network,





Gaz W said:


> Bum, ah well, not to much trouble to move to another network.


:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't really want to, but if I can't have an iPhone on 3, I havn't really got a choice have I?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

tbh if you don't have it on a contract with alot of data time, or even unlimited the iphone is just a glorified phone. The always on e-mails etc would be the main advantage to me. Otherwise an ipod and a phone should be enough.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I think an 02 contract is what its gonna have to be. Will have to have a think.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> I think an 02 contract is what its gonna have to be. Will have to have a think.


Go for 02 simplicity gaz. No contract with 200 mins, 400 texts and unlimited Internet/data for £22.50 a month. Its £25 if you want double the mins and texts


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Whoa, where did that come from and how does it work? I like the sound of that. Although, it would be better 400 minutes and 200 texts.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Whoa, where did that come from and how does it work? I like the sound of that. Although, it would be better 400 minutes and 200 texts.


The link is here gaz http://shop.o2.co.uk/tariffs/sim_only

pic your tariff then add the unlimited web use for an extra £7.50.

If you select the £25 tariff which is 600 mins and 1000 texts, you can change the unlimited 02 call bolt on to unlimited web use.

Just waiting 30 days for my orange contract to run out then i'm sold:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Winrya, went to O2 shop today and you can't use this contract on the iPhone?


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

they will say that in store as they want you to have the iPhone tariffs.

I'm on the proper £35 iPhone tariff. Which gives 600texts and 500 mins and unlimited data.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Winrya, went to O2 shop today and you can't use this contract on the iPhone?


You can use nearly any sim in the phone (bar three) once you've unlocked (jailbroken) it.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Winrya, went to O2 shop today and you can't use this contract on the iPhone?


Gaz, buy your iphone, unlock it, then sign up to a simplicity sim at preferably another 02 reseller and then pop it in your iphone.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay.

Anyone got a link to a guide on how to unlock using Pwnage?


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

The iPhone is only available in the UK on a range of tailored O2 contracts unless you go down the unlocking route. These tailored packages exist to maximize the phone's potential as it needs to have unlimited internet access, unlimited WiFi in "cloud" hotspots and then the traditional bundle of texts and calls. Ultimately without unlimited data downloads its going to be INCREDIBLY expensive to run. Putting it on Pay as You Go I reckon you will get stung BIG TIME. I find it expensive as it is.

As far as "Internet Anywhere" goes the software is fantastic but it will come down to which network your on. With O2 in most major conurbations I get Edge which is quick enough although apparently not 3G quick and then use the normal network elsewhere which is fine for checking emails and whatever else.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

this is the mac guide
http://iphoneguide.dk/english/guide-pwnage-tools-mac-in-english/

I'm pretty sure the windows version works in the same way


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

I am off to the states next week, would there be any problems with buying one there and using it in the UK on my return. I am currently on O2 PAYG.

I am not much of an Itunes fan but the Iphone looks the business


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

dmz said:


> I am off to the states next week, would there be any problems with buying one there and using it in the UK on my return. I am currently on O2 PAYG.
> 
> I am not much of an Itunes fan but the Iphone looks the business


Cheaper to buy in UK for £169, as in the US it's still $399+taxes


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought the spec of the iphone wasn't that good?

With rumours of version 2 being released in june, 3G capabilities etc..


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

spec is great. Just room for improvement


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Gaz, if you are thinking of getting a contract then I'd go for an Iphone contract as you'll be able to use cloud wifi hotspots, and have unlimited data via edge.

If you want to use it on PAYG then it's only really worth using the internet if you have access to Wifi.

I bought one from O2, unlocked it, and use a spare sim in there. I just use it round my house to access the net. It's nice and easy to use, and doesn't crash like my old Nokia with wifi!


----------

